# bearded dragon eggs



## rachel75 (Aug 5, 2010)

my female beardie laid her eggs 58 days ago..i incubated them ...i checked on them sunday just gone and i'd noticed they had started to sweat, im now worrying as they have turned brown also and have started to collapse ive candled them without touching the eggs and there seems to be very lil space left for movement, does this mean they are dead or ready to hatch ?? pls help me


----------



## spiderwoman (Mar 10, 2010)

normally a sign of sweating and collapsing at that far along in the incubation period i would say they are due to hatch in next couple of days or so


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

Agree. sound like they are going to hatch v soon


Adele


----------



## rachel75 (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah ive read that in alot of diffrent sites and forums,,, its the colouring of the eggs that worry me...


----------



## rachel75 (Aug 5, 2010)

this is pic of the eggs  this is my first time dealing with eggs


----------

